# Archery Club?



## f55 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm a new member so I'm not sure if this is the right place for the thread, but anyways, I'm a rising high school junior in Santa Barbara, CA, which is practically devoid of archery. I tried archery for this first time 5 years ago but only recently got my first bow. I'm completely addicted to archery and feel that there have got to be other people in SB who also love archery but don't know it yet.

I want to try to start an archery club at my high school to try to get the popularity up. The obvious questions are safety and liability, as well as finding a range. The nearest range is 45 minutes away, and the nearest open range is over an hour away.

So, the question I'm posing is: do I have a chance at making a successful school club or should I scrap the idea? Are there any other high school students here with archery clubs / programs in their schools?

Please post your thoughts and opinions and whatever else

Thanks


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

f55,
I am also a high school junior and I saw the same problem in my school. Unlike you, we have two good ranges within 20 minutes of the school. I actually started an archery club at school last year, and while the first meeting had a good turn out, the rest of them lacked participation because we couldnt shoot. There were liability issues. The lacrosse club was the same way, they pay insurance to be able to play. My teacher told me that the insurance for a club like this is around 300 dollars, money we dont have. My plan from this point is to put together a presentation for the principle. I'm going to include a detailed plan of meetings and as much evidence as I can on how safe archery actually is. Statistics I've found show that archery is the safest sport next to table tennis... need I say more? When I complete my whole presentation, I can send it to you if that would help at all.


Emma


----------



## f55 (Aug 6, 2013)

If you could send it to me that would be great. I've also looked at the National Archery in the Schools Program (NASP) as another option. This is the link to the CA NASP site: http://www.dfg.ca.gov/nasp/ I'll try to convince my school's administration that this is a good idea.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, NASP is a great help. I know that some schools in our district have it, and there's gotta be a reason there is an archery program for schools, right? I'm using bases of that to support my argument.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

We used to have an archery program at my school. I think that was a year before I got there so about 3 or 4 years ago, since I'm a junior. We even have a trophy in the schools trophy case. I would try to start an archery program again but I doubt it would work out at my school unless it was with the ROTC program, like marksmanship. My school is full of idiots so I think it would only work within ROTC. You two need to get a feel for how the student body is before you try for a program that involves weapons like this. Because they are weapons if used by the wrong person, no matter how safe statistics say they are. I'm also too busy to join something else but that's irrelevant.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

I know what you mean. Alot of the kids at my school hunt or have a hunting background so they understand what a weapon can do. I think with archery we dont have as much of a problem with misuse than a firearm.


----------



## f55 (Aug 6, 2013)

Most of the people in my school don't hunt, and are against hunting because it is California, however, there are a few that are very interested in guns and bows, and those are who I am hoping to attract, given I can get a club approved.


----------

